# Hey CMFer's Best of The Blogs Competition



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who don't know Four Pillars, respected member of CMF and blogger extraordinaire's blog has been nominated (along with others who are not nearly as cool) in the Globe and Mail best of the blog's competition. 

So I go over there and he's not tooting his own horn and how fantastic he is. He wrote a book so he must be smart. 

He was one of the bloggers that got me started writing my own blog. 

Please go vote and support one of our own. If he's too humble to ask people to vote for him I'm not too humble to ask people to help out. So please people go vote for Mike of Moneysmartsblog.com . If he wins he'll get a chocolate bar or something. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...anadian-personal-finance-blog/article2007210/


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Canadian Capitalist should also be considered.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't forget Canadian Capitalist!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

How could I forget CC? Oh my... 

Well go vote for Mike or CC


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like Retire Happy has a large following with over 880 votes!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

HaHa no surprise to any political party...seniors vote! 

We should show all these old folks! Don't let them win because you don't vote lol.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure how MDJ was left out of the nomination. IMHO, he deserves a spot on that list. Some my favourite bloggers also didn't make the list: Thicken My Wallet, Canadian Financial DIY, Blunt Bean Counter etc. Mike said on his blog that he isn't canvassing votes. I'm not either.


----------



## bbsj (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw the voting so far, and I never heard of the current top 5 vote getters. Just out of curiosity I went to each site and found nothing useful.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> etc.


Tell us more!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Steadyhand blog
Today's Economy Blog by Kevin Press
How To Invest Online
Blessed by the Potato
Larry MacDonald blog
Jon Chevreau blog

are a few more of my favourites.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

They did mention in the article that they didn't want to pick "the Standard Personal Finance Blogs" they wanted to pick something other than the usual list. 

In any case, even though Mike and you don't want to canvas, people here should be informed about how great you are.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Blessed by the Potato


Squee!

Though to be fair, my site isn't a focused topical site. Only 15% of the posts have been tagged under "money" (though I only introduced that category 2 years ago, so it's a much higher percentage of recent posts), so I'm not surprised at all that I wasn't included in the best of money blogs poll. And the only vote I need is yours, CC <3


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I'm not sure how MDJ was left out of the nomination. IMHO, he deserves a spot on that list. Some my favourite bloggers also didn't make the list: Thicken My Wallet, Canadian Financial DIY, Blunt Bean Counter etc. Mike said on his blog that he isn't canvassing votes. I'm not either.


I'm guilty of solicitation. I told my blog followers and twitter followers about our nomination. Also told the Yakezie network.

Last but not least, Mrs. SPF and I decided to tell our family and friends whereas we had only told a few people we were blogging.

MDH and Tom Drake were omitted which baffles me.

We did OK in the vote - 5th or 6th. Our friends and family were as floored as we were. For Preet to mention our blog - as young as it is - was pretty cool for us.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

How did I miss this thread? 

Thank you Berube for your kind words.

At this point, all I can say is that a vote for me is like a vote for the Bloc and/or Liberal party. 

It's nice to get nominated though. Agreed that MDJ should have been on there as well.

I think a better system would be to just list as many blogs as they can and let the voters decide. Too many blogs were left off the list.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Or like a vote for the NDP in years past?


----------

